# Can't Identify this Stanley Block plane.



## peterm (Jul 16, 2011)

I picked up this block plane from a co-op for 17$. I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Peterm, welcome to the forum.

What I can see, your bench plane looks like a #3 from after 1945.

Here's some info http://www.supertool.com/stanleybg/stan0a.html


----------



## Brian Kent (Jul 16, 2011)

What are the dimensions - length and width.


----------



## peterm (Jul 16, 2011)

The dimensions are 9" long and 2 1/2 inches wide.

The bottom is smooth. The only markings are the Yellow Stanley, a small engraving on the blade that says "Stanley and Made in USA then MADEINUSA under the blade in front of the rear handle. There is are no screws behind the blade other than the yellow wheel.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Pete , this site might be of help too .
If nothing else it makes good reading , and the pics are great to :yes:

http://www.hansbrunnertools.gil.com.au/Stanley by numbers/Stanley.htm


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

My #3 is 9" long, but 2 1/4" wide.


----------



## Brian Kent (Jul 16, 2011)

*Looks like a 4-1/2*

The dimensions for a Stanley 4-1/2 smoothing plane are 9" by 2-3/8", so I think that's what you have. I don't know enough dating, but it's a great plane for a smooth surface with a really sharp blade. Congratulations!


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Brian Kent said:


> The dimensions for a Stanley 4-1/2 smoothing plane are 9" by 2-3/8", so I think that's what you have. I don't know enough dating, but it's a great plane for a smooth surface with a really sharp blade. Congratulations!


Yup, that's it! The 2-3/8", I believe, is the blade width. Then the plane is 2-1/2" wide. 

The "kidney" shaped hole in the lever cap came out in 1930, and I think the 4 1/2 ended production in the 60's. 

Still a great plane, $17 is a fantastic price. Sharpen it up and put it to work.


----------

